# question for the members....



## killnsmoke (Jul 12, 2011)

Have any of you guys ever sold your meat products and creations to small restaurants or delis in your area???  The reason why i ask is there is a sandwich shop up the street from me and the food sucks.  He is in a really good location and i want to approach him with some items i can easily make that are not available anywhere in the area.  The little shop does not have a kitchen, so i don't know how he makes his meatballs and "BBQ pork" (which is horrible), he might just buy them.  I didn't know if any of you guys do this.  It would be a great way for me to make some extra cash, plus i love doing it!!!  Any input???


----------



## viper1 (Jul 12, 2011)

No but would be interested in the answer. I believe it would probably entail a permit to sale,probably a health inspection of cooking area and tools,definatly taxes and probably a book keeper. Selling food items is not cut and dried these days and takes all the fun out of it. also the profits. Then there is the chance of someone getting sick or worse on your food. And the liability you would be responcible for. Also laws are differant in every community.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 12, 2011)

Different states have different rules on what is required to prepare food for sale I would suggest checking there first. In the state of Florida you have to have a commercial kitchen in order to meet the requirements. Some people use somebody else's commercial kitchen but here it all has to be documented in order to be legal


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2011)

Your local Chamber of Commerce and/or Restaurant Association, can give you some direction...JJ


----------



## killnsmoke (Jul 12, 2011)

I was wondering about the health codes that was  the major thing that would prevent me from asking him


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you need a commercial kitchen in Kansas as well.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 13, 2011)

I think in most states that food trucks or trailers let you get around a lot of the red tape, especially if you're affiliated with a restaurant...


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 13, 2011)

After owning a catering company and a pizza shop in the 90's, I bailed on owning

another restaurant. I sort of looked into a food truck because there are none in my

area and I love the idea of it, also I think the profit is better.

To sell food to a restaurant you will need:

A kitchen that WILL be inspected by your local food inspector on a regular basis.

An Occupational license and Tax ID # ( real important to pay on time or the late fee is insane)

Food and safety class ( you must pass, no alternatives)

A vehicle that you can transport the food to the restaurant that WILL be inspected.

Containers for the food to be transported in that WILL be inspected.

At least $1,000,000.000 in liability insurance.

Kitchen insurance (if renting, no problem but insure your equipment)

Vehicle insurance ( gets pricey cause you're rollin' for business)

How are you going to wrap it? Lots of supplies to buy.

There's more but that is pretty much the just of it. Please, Please make sure you love what

you are doing. You'll be frustrated if you're not profitable.

He doesn't have a kitchen????

Best of luck..James


----------



## flyboys (Jul 19, 2011)

That does sound like a great idea.  Talk with your local health department.  In the mean time, visit some local churches, VFW Posts, and fire houses. Most of them have commercial kitchens, maybe you could strike some type of deal with them for the use of their kitchen.
Another possibility is the food truck as previously mentioned.  Keep your eyes on auction sites for BBQ trailers that your health dept would approve you to cook from.
The potential liability you could face if someone got sick off a bad batch of meat makes cutting corners just not worth it.
Best of luck!


----------

